# vlc interface size



## techbulb (Nov 5, 2014)

i have been trying to increase the size of the interface buttons 
i looked in the vlc option there are no option
i trisd to increase the size through windows settings but it increase the size of everything else but not vlc
here is pic *s27.postimg.org/5ku8bxrwj/Untitled.jpg
any solution?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2014)

Don't really know how to change the size of UI elements or even if it's possible, but you can always learn the shortcuts so that you may never feel the need to use mouse again.


----------



## cute.bandar (Nov 5, 2014)

*www.videolan.org/vlc/skins.php


----------

